
PTSD injection success prompts large-scale Army study - Mz
http://suissenews.net/health/ptsd-injection-success-prompts-large-scale-army-study-990-2017/
======
JumpCrisscross
Do we have a better source? (Or a reason why this source should be trusted?)

~~~
Mz
[https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=Ptsd+Injection&form=NWRFS...](https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=Ptsd+Injection&form=NWRFSH&ttct=)

There are multiple articles available. Wall Street Journal is paywalled.
Another had what I felt was a click baity title. If you find one you like
better, submit it. You seem to have a better track record of getting things to
the front page than I do.

